# Can you smoke meat on a gas grill?



## FishingCop (Jul 18, 2014)

So, my cousin (inactive member Legbrkr) was smoking an 8 lb brisket today (they smoke ribs, etc. on a Weber charcoal grill regularly.) They put the coals and wood on one half, place the meat on the other half with a pan with water underneath. It has a lift up half grate so they can add charcoal and wood as needed without lifting the whole grate up.

So... After I saw this, I was trying to figure out if I can smoke on a gas grill?

Any thoughts, suggestions? Anyone do it on a gas grill? If so, directions please. 

I have a Weber 3-burner grill. Burners are left to right, not front to back. Two grates, left and right. So, if I want to keep the heat in the left side and the meat on the right side, I could put a cookie sheet type pan right down on the burner for the charcoal and wood and take off the grate. Put a pan of water down on the burner on the left and the meat on the grate top. Fire up the charcoal and wood on the left side on top of the cookie sheet and not use the gas burners.

Ha, am I dreaming? Will this work? Any help here is appreciated. Of course, I could just go by a smoker or a Weber grill - but I don't figure I'll smoke anything more than once or twice a year???

Somebody here must know how to do this - or not????

Thanks.


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep. On my Weber gas grill I run just one burner on low. It holds 225 degrees. Works fine.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360015#p360015 said:


> gillhunter » Fri Jul 18, 2014 5:48 pm[/url]"]Yep. On my Weber gas grill I run just one burner on low. It holds 225 degrees. Works fine.



I do that to cook ribs, in foil, then take off the foil to BBQ them. But, If I wand to "smoke" them, how can I use hickory wood & charcoal and not gas - or, at least use wood with the gas?


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 18, 2014)

You can put chips in tinfoil with some holes punched in the top over the burner or what I use is chunks put right on the burner.
I also have a weber kettle that I set up like your cousin does. For really long cooks I use the gas grill because I can hold the same temperature for hours without tending it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360020#p360020 said:


> gillhunter » 18 Jul 2014 07:23 pm[/url]"]You can put chips in tinfoil with some holes punched in the top over the burner or what I use is chunks put right on the burner.
> I also have a weber kettle that I set up like your cousin does. For really long cooks I use the gas grill because I can hold the same temperature for hours without tending it.



Agree with This! 

They also sell a specific wood chip box for cheap money!

https://www.cuisinartwebstore.com/product_detail.asp?T1=CUI+CSB-156&trk_src_ss=CUPPAYPCWEBMACSS


----------



## dhoganjr (Jul 19, 2014)

Soak the chips for about an hour before using them to give you longer smoke and a better smoke flavor, otherwise they'll be ash in about 20 minutes. You can use one of the smoker tins or make an aluminum foil packet and punch holes in it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 19, 2014)

I've done it using tin foil with wood chips. Works nicely. :mrgreen:


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360031#p360031 said:


> Jim » 18 Jul 2014, 20:27[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360020#p360020 said:
> ...




This your best bet :beer:


----------



## applesauce62 (Jul 31, 2014)

The tin foil and steel box have both worked for me. Keeping temp as close to 200 degrees is the secret tho. If temp gets too hi, i have found that the meat will "seal" and not allow that wonderful smoke flavoring to absorb throughout the meat. Happy cooking! :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for all your tips and info, looking forward to trying it


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360060#p360060 said:


> dhoganjr » July 19th, 2014, 1:38 am[/url]"]Soak the chips for about an hour before using them to give you longer smoke and a better smoke flavor, otherwise they'll be ash in about 20 minutes. You can use one of the smoker tins or make an aluminum foil packet and punch holes in it.



Never soak your wood. This causes poor combustion and will create creosote that will taint your meat. You want a clean burning fire. Your smoke should be thin and almost transparent. Not thick, white billowing smoke.


----------



## jethro (Jul 31, 2014)

This thread is making me hungry!!

Let me know when you want to graduate from a gas grill! I just bought a 2nd Big Green Egg...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361750#p361750 said:


> jethro » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]This thread is making me hungry!!
> 
> Let me know when you want to graduate from a gas grill! I just bought a 2nd Big Green Egg...



That is a pretty setup! Not enough cooking room on those eggs for the money for me. But, they do cook out of this world.


----------



## MrSimon (Aug 1, 2014)

> Not enough cooking room on those eggs for the money for me. But, they do cook out of this world.



Apparently that's why you need to buy two of them :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I will own an egg one day.


----------



## juggernot (Aug 1, 2014)

I've done some of my best smoking on a gas grill and it's easier to get repeatable results on a gas grill than charcoal once you find a routine/time/heat that is perfection for a particular recipie. I also always soak my wood first. You want only to dampen not waterlog it, so chips soak for 1/2 hr or so, chunks or larger split pieces of wood I may soak 4-6 hrs or overnight and I sometimes soak Apple chips in Apple juice, Oak or Grapevine chips/chunks in Red Wine mixed w water. I like to add stuff to the waterpan besides water too. Slices of Lemon, Onion, Garlic, fresh Herbs and wine,beer, fruit juices etc. in any combination and place it over the coals or burner on the gas grill to give some flavor while the moist smoke helps the meat not dry out. I put the smoking chips wrapped loosely in HD Alum foil on another burner or beside the waterpan while the smoked meat sits off the heat on an unlit burner or i use the same tech. your cousin uses w the webber kettle though I also have 2 of webbers half moon shaped coal holders that hold the coals on 2 sides of the grill and allow to indirect cook in the center. I like to soak big chunks or split Oak, Hickory, Apple overnight when I use charcoal for pork shoulders or whole, brined Turkeys/chickens that take 4-8 hours to cook. I let the wood dry an hour or so before using it. I smoke a few hours w a good bed of coals, tossing some chips directly on the coals when the meat goes on, and again about an hour later. When the coals wane and temp starts to drop I put the soaked wood on the pile of coals and close it and the wood heats the grill back up and provides smoke for hours w/o having to add more coals. You adjust the draft to regulate the burn and amount of smoke, w practice comes perfection. I like to do beer can chickens on the gas grill too, it's too easy and about impossible to cook badly. 
On a 3 burner grill I set the 2 outer burners on med/medhigh, put the seasoned chicken in an aluminum pie pan on the beercan/chicken holder and put slices of onions/lemons, once on the grill I pour beer (Newcastle), white wine, or apple juice in the pan about 1/2", I use Hickory, Oak or Apple chips for smoke, I add more liquid after an hour or so to keep it steaming while the chickens smoke, It is always outstanding.


----------

